# Azubiarbeit Programmerstellung



## Rauhi1976 (20. Dez 2021)

Hallo
Ich bin AE Umschüler Azubi und soll ein kleines Programm erstellen.

Aufgabenstellung ist wie folgt:
Eingabe von geleisteten Stunden
Speicherung in Datei
Buttons sollen eingebaut werden
Nutzung von Streams
Nutzung von Schleifen
Sortierung der Zeilen
Gesetze sollen natürlich berücksichtigt werden 
Dateien sollen mit Trennzeichen eingelesen werden

So... jetzt die spannende Frage an euch... wie geht man am besten an diese Aufgabe ran!

Gruß
Rauhi


----------



## LimDul (20. Dez 2021)

Die Aufgabe zerlegen in kleinere Teile und die nacheinander umsetzen. Das heißt, folgendes sich mal überlegen (und nicht direkt umsetzen - sondern als Konzept erstellen)

* Wie soll das UI aussehen?
* Was für Daten muss ich erfassen und speichern

Dann kann man anfangen kleinere Teile umzusetzen - meistens ist es eine gute Idee *nicht* mit dem UI anzufangen, das heißt:
* Klassen anlegen die diese Daten die du erfassen willst, speichern
* Methoden zum Speichern & Lesen dieser Daten aus Dateien

Dann kommen die nächsten Schritte - vermutlich das UI.

usw.

Das wichtigste ist -. kleine Schritte (dabei das große Ganze zwar im Auge behalten, aber Fokus auf den kleinen Schritt).


----------

